# Projekt GT STS



## Al-Capone (6. April 2010)

Hallo,
Da sich einiges angesammelt hat wird es Zeit auch mal mit dem zusammenbauen zu beginnen

Basis:







Einige Parts:







Wie man sehen kann werden hauptsächlich rote Teile verbaut.
Die FSX hat das komplette Innenleben einer Judy DH.Die Brücke wird gegen die rote gewechselt.
Da bin ich schon beim ersten Problem:
Verbaut werden soll entweder XTR V-Brake mit Avid Hebeln.Wobei ich nicht weiß ob die Hebel auf dem Bild auch für V-Brake geeignet sind 
Desweiteren fehlen bei der roten Brücke die Löcher am Cantisockel für die Feder V-Brake.Ich weiß es gibt solche "Plättchen" mit Loch die man auf den Sockel mit befestigt.Nur woher bekommt man diese?Diverse Händler hatten keine da.
Zweite Option wäre Magura.Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob V-Brake oder Magura.

Zuerst einmal wird der Rahmen aber noch ein bißchen poliert.Dann geht das Bauen los.
Wer noch eine XTR Kurbel,möglichst neu,abzugeben hat aus 950er Reihe kann sich gerne melden

Gruß Al-Capone


----------



## Kruko (6. April 2010)

Was willste denn da noch polieren?? 

Bin schonmal gespannt wie es weitergeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al-Capone (6. April 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Was willste denn da noch polieren??
> 
> Bin schonmal gespannt wie es weitergeht



Ein bißchen geht da was zu machen. Sieht man auf Bild nicht richtig.


----------



## Kruko (6. April 2010)

Ich kenne den Rahmen  Den hatte ich sogar schon in den Händen.


----------



## Al-Capone (6. April 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> ich kenne den rahmen  den hatte ich sogar schon in den händen.



Gut möglich...


----------



## TigersClaw (6. April 2010)

Saustark, der Rahmen. Ich hätte auch gerne einen ... wenn da nicht das Problem mit den reissenden Muffen wäre ...

Bin gespannt auf den Aufbau.


----------



## Al-Capone (6. April 2010)

alle reißen ja nun auch nicht....


----------



## TigersClaw (6. April 2010)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> alle reißen ja nun auch nicht....



Dann brauch ich einen in Grösse L


----------



## Al-Capone (6. April 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Dann brauch ich einen in Grösse L



Wäre wohl ein 18"


----------



## epic2006 (7. April 2010)

Schönes Ding!

Zu den Plättchen mit dem Loch für die V-Brakefeder, die kann man doch selber bauen. Gegeben hat es die auch mal von Manitou, das war ne 3mm Aluscheibe mit 2 Löchern drin, eins für den Bolzen und ein kleines für die Feder. 3mm Alu+Feile+Bohrer und etwas Fantasie und das sollte gehen. Befestigt wurde das Ganze mit dem Cantibolzen.

Viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Aufbau!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## divergent! (7. April 2010)

die einzelteile sehen schon vielversprechend aus. wird sicher hübsch. was für naben sollen rein? rote ringle mit schwarzen rest und rote nippel?

die gelben aufkleber am rahmen sind zwar schick aber dürften sich dann mit dem rot beissen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al-Capone (7. April 2010)

geplant sind eigentlich rote Felgen/rote Ringle Naben.Ist aber auch die Frage ob es zuviel rot ist mit den Felgen.
Kann mir den jemand sagen ob die Avid Hebel für V-Brake geeignet sind?

Gruß Al-Capone


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. April 2010)

Also wenn sie nen Speed Dial haben sollten sie doch für Vs geeignet sein...

VG
peru


----------



## Al-Capone (7. April 2010)

peru73 schrieb:


> Also wenn sie nen Speed Dial haben sollten sie doch für Vs geeignet sein...
> 
> VG
> peru




Kenne mich mit denen nicht aus 
Meinst Du die Verstellung oben?

Gruß Al-Capone


----------



## tofu1000 (7. April 2010)

Meine Güte, da hast du aber feinste Teile gesammelt!  Ich bin sehr gespannt!
Mit der Bremse kann ich dir leider auch nicht weiterhelfen. Auf der Paul-Seite lässt sich der Unterschied zwischen Canti und V-Brake Hebeln ja ganz gut erkennen - der Drehpunkt der V-Brake Hebel liegt deutlich weiter am Lenker - also wäre vielleicht ausschlaggebend, wie weit du die Klemmung des Bowdenzugs nach oben bzw. unten verschieben kannst. Hast du kein V-Brake oder Canti-System, an dem du Hebel mal probieren kannst?
Es gibt doch aber auch Canti-Bremsen, an denen man die Federvorspannung auch vor dem Bremsarm einstellen kann (Curve, Joes) oder bei denen es ganz anders geregelt ist (Control Tech ). Vielleicht gibt es sowas auch bei V-Brakes?
Mit den roten Felgen würde ich es wohl auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen...


----------



## Al-Capone (8. April 2010)

Hallo,
zur Auswahl stehen rote Sun Ringle und rote Mavic 517 Felgen.Hat durch Zufall einer von euch eine der beiden Felgen in 36 Loch abzugeben?Könnte auch gegen eine 32er tauschen.
Jemand eine Idee bezüglich Lenker Da habe ich noch keine Vorstellung.

Gruß Al-Capone


----------



## divergent! (8. April 2010)

nen roten geraden lenker hat der tofu gerade zu verkaufen. den wollte ich mal haben aber hab zwischenzeitlich umdisponiert.

rote felgen...teuer aber schick:

http://cgi.ebay.de/FELGE-VELOCITY-A...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item27b09987ee

für 2 felgen würde ich es mir auch überlegen sowas ans sintesi zu zimmern....aber der preis ist heftig.

ach hier im bikemarkt:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/262974


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al-Capone (8. April 2010)

Habe die im Bikemarkt gesehen.Habe aber genug rumliegen.Könnte aber noch eine in 36 Loch gebrauchen.


----------



## versus (10. April 2010)

wieso sehe ich den thread denn jetzt erst! sieht alles schon mal sehr gut aus!

bei roten lenkern habe ich mir ja auch schon fast die zähne ausgebissen. der einzige, der meiner meinung wirklich zum satten ringle-rot passt, ist der hier:





überhaupt nix besonderes, aber die farbe passt super. 

zu den bremsen: ich fahre die alten ultimate-hebel auch an einer v-brake und der druckpunkt ist zwar nicht ideal, aber absolut okay:





weiter so, die "restlichen teile" sollten übrigens eigentlich auch bald kommen ;-)


----------



## Al-Capone (19. April 2010)

Hallo,
es liegen eigentlich so gut wie alle Teile bereit zum Aufbau.Nerven kosten mich die Laufräder
Habe Ringle Satz in Rot VR 32 Loch/HR 36 Loch.Verbaut werden sollen ja Rote Felgen.Liegen 9 Stück rum,aber alle 32 Loch
Habe dann überlegt Mavic 517 Ceramic zu nehmen.Da habe ich 2 Felgen.Aber eine ist schwarz und eine grau....ich werde noch verrückt...!

Ich bräuchte also eine Mavic X-517 Rot 36 Loch bzw. Sun Sub IV Felge Rot 36 Loch
Oder Mavic X-517 Ceramic 32 Loch schwarz bzw. 36 Loch grau.Und wie es immer so ist wenn man was dringend braucht ist nichts zu finden.Also sollte jemand was liegen haben her damit!

Lenker:Wird wohl silber werden...wenn der auch noch Rot ist wird es wohl zuviel des guten...mal sehen.


Gruß Al-Capone


----------



## Davidbelize (20. April 2010)

nim nen schwarzen lenker. ditt hebt das rot und silber der hebel hervor.


----------



## Al-Capone (20. April 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> nim nen schwarzen lenker. ditt hebt das rot und silber der hebel hervor.



Ja mal schauen....
Schon fertig mit polieren?


----------



## Davidbelize (21. April 2010)

al schöne seite vielleicht kannst du damit was anfangen.

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=88951&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## Al-Capone (21. April 2010)

Habe ich vor Tagen auch gesehen.Versteh bloß nicht warum der Themenersteller auf einmal alle seine Gt verkauft?


----------



## Al-Capone (22. April 2010)

Steuersatz ist drin.Vorbau ist noch nicht entgültig.Da liegen einige rum.Mal sehen welcher am besten paßt von Länge/Winkel wenn alle Teile montiert sind.





Gruß Al-Capone


----------



## versus (22. April 2010)

Al-Capone schrieb:


>



sieht sehr vielversprechend aus 



Al-Capone schrieb:


> Da liegen einige rum.Mal sehen welcher am besten paßt von Länge/Winkel wenn alle Teile montiert sind.



einige rote zookas ???


----------



## Al-Capone (22. April 2010)

versus schrieb:


> einige rote zookas ???



Jo....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (22. April 2010)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> Jo....



ist das etwa die vielzitierte "spätrömische Dekadenz"??

bis jetzt find ichs auch sehr vielversprechend. könnte mir aber auch durchaus vorstellen, dass es auch zu viel rot geben könnte. muss man aber sehen


----------



## Davidbelize (22. April 2010)

vorbau rot und steuersatz rot find ich zu viel des guten.



mein sts wird wohl ne schwarze angelegenheit werden.
ich mag schwarz bis es was dunkleres gibt.
sowie syncros syncros und syncros.
ich kann nicht anders.


----------



## GT-Sassy (22. April 2010)

Wenn der Lenker auch noch das gleiche Rot bekommt passt das schon wieder.


----------



## Al-Capone (22. April 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Wenn der Lenker auch noch das gleiche Rot bekommt passt das schon wieder.



Das wäre mir wohl wieder zuviel...
Aber Steuersatz/Vorbau paßt doch gut


----------



## Davidbelize (22. April 2010)

rote ringle iss verdammt lecker....


----------



## Al-Capone (22. April 2010)

deins schon fertig??
bei scheitert es noch an den Laufrädern.Ist aber in Arbeit.


----------



## Davidbelize (22. April 2010)

nee ist ein bild von meinem alten lts.
habs leider verkauft.


----------



## Al-Capone (22. April 2010)

den Fehler machste sicher nicht nochmal....


----------



## Davidbelize (22. April 2010)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> deins schon fertig??
> bei scheitert es noch an den Laufrädern.Ist aber in Arbeit.




bei mir wirds wohl ein real lrs mit titan felge.
wenn der typ verkauft.
du kennst ihn...sach nur hügi.


die stütze is 27 oder 27,2 bei dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SixTimesNine (23. April 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> bei mir wirds wohl ein real lrs mit titan felge.
> wenn der typ verkauft.
> du kennst ihn...sach nur hügi.
> 
> ...





Na dann ist wohl Daumendrücken angesagt!!!  

Viel Glück!!


----------



## Al-Capone (23. April 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> die stütze is 27 oder 27,2 bei dir?



27,0mm
bei den anderen auch.


----------



## Davidbelize (23. April 2010)

bild ist geliehen..
aber diese hebel könnten es bei mir werden..







was wirst du für welche nehmen?


----------



## Al-Capone (23. April 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> bild ist geliehen..
> aber diese habel könnten es bei mir werden..
> 
> 
> ...



siehe Anfangspost 2. Bild.
Eigentlich wollte ich die Avid verbauen mit XTR V-Brake.Bin aber noch nicht sicher.Da auch andere Brücke an Gabel kommt fehlen dann die Gegenhalter für die Feder V-Brake.Habe bisher nirgendwo die "Plättchen" gefunden die man auf dem Cantisockel montieren kann mit Loch für Feder.
Eventuell kommt auch eine Magura 10TH ran.


----------



## Davidbelize (23. April 2010)

bremsen werden bei mir avid ultimate und die hebel werden eloxiert (wenn).


----------



## Al-Capone (23. April 2010)

wenn beide fertig sind müssen wir sie mal zusammmen fotografieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al-Capone (29. April 2010)

Laufräder....Speichen werde ich wohl schwarze nehmen.


----------



## DefektesKind (29. April 2010)

Jetzt sag nicht, das da noch eine rote Race Face Forged montiert wird.
Das wäre zuviel des Guten.


----------



## Al-Capone (29. April 2010)

ne.XTR 950er Serie


----------



## GT-Sassy (29. April 2010)

Las Dir nichts einreden, zu viel Eloxal geht gar nicht


----------



## Al-Capone (29. April 2010)

Dann kommen noch rote Kooka Blätter an die Kurbel


----------



## Janikulus (29. April 2010)

ich mach dann auch mal mit, ist allerdings ein STS2, wobei STS1 Kleber noch rumliegen...





ist eigentlich alles da, viel XT 737/739, Mavic 217, RF Kurbel, RS Psylo U-Turn, Syncros Vorbau und Lenker, Ringle Sattelstütze, Flite, HS33 Tomac, Cane Creek Steuersatz. Jetzt wo ich die Teile sehe fällt mir ein das noch die Griffe fehlen 

Erstmal werden aber die Stöckli Lager eingepresst, Dämpfer getauscht gegen super deluxe und ein wenig aufpoliert. Dann kann der Aufbau losgehen.


----------



## Al-Capone (29. April 2010)

Fein Fein 
Hast auch ordentlich Teile gesammelt.Verlegst Du die Magura Leitung innen oder außen?


----------



## Davidbelize (29. April 2010)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ich mach dann auch mal mit, ist allerdings ein STS2





sts1 oder 2 ist eh der gleiche rahmen nur mit anderer bestückung im katalog.



wer noch nen dämpfer übrig hat kann sich bei mir melden.


----------



## esp262 (29. April 2010)

find echt fett!


----------



## tofu1000 (29. April 2010)

Man, bin ich gespannt auf das Ergebnis! Und ich kann diese verfluchten roten Mavics nicht mehr sehen... 



Al-Capone schrieb:


> Laufräder....Speichen werde ich wohl schwarze nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (30. April 2010)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> Fein Fein
> Hast auch ordentlich Teile gesammelt.Verlegst Du die Magura Leitung innen oder außen?



ich will den Rahmen eigentlich nicht aufbohren, ich versuche es mal mit diesen Klebepads (wenn jemand weiss wo die zu finden sind).

bin mal auf eure Aufbauten gespannt, sieht ja vielversprechend aus!


----------



## Davidbelize (30. April 2010)

bei mir wirds ein reiner silber schwarz aufbau.
werde die meisten teile von meinem inzwischen verkauftem zaskar verbauen.
viel syncros und avid.
diese schaltung kommt ans bike (nicht die griffe)


----------



## Davidbelize (30. April 2010)

1.
alcapone wenn es dich ärgert das ich mit meinem sts hier in deinem thread eindringe sag bescheid und ich mach nen anderen auf.
2.
heut ein bisschen poliert um zu sehen ob der rahmen risse an der tretlagermuffe hat und was soll ich euch sagen da ist nüscht.
puh glück gehabt mit meinem 240 pfund schätzchen.









neues problem ist aufgetaucht......
ich habe keinen passenden xt umwerfer.. wer kann mir auch da weiterhelfen?
bei meinem letzten sts war die schellenaufnahme doppelt so lang und dadurch passte der hier noch vorhandene umwerfer.


----------



## DefektesKind (30. April 2010)

Die roten Felgen sind der Hammer.


----------



## Al-Capone (30. April 2010)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ich will den Rahmen eigentlich nicht aufbohren, ich versuche es mal mit diesen Klebepads (wenn jemand weiss wo die zu finden sind).
> 
> bin mal auf eure Aufbauten gespannt, sieht ja vielversprechend aus!



Meinst Du die Metalldinger von Magura?



> 1.
> alcapone wenn es dich ärgert das ich mit meinem sts hier in deinem  thread eindringe sag bescheid und ich mach nen anderen auf.



Kein Problem


----------



## tofu1000 (30. April 2010)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ...mit diesen Klebepads (wenn jemand weiss wo die zu finden sind)...



Meinst du sowas? Shop ist übrigens sehr zu empfehlen - sehr freundlich und schnell.


----------



## Davidbelize (2. Mai 2010)

geputzt.... (die gabel noch nicht)


----------



## tofu1000 (2. Mai 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> geputzt.... (die gabel noch nicht)



Aber sie passt schon wie die Faust auf's Auge!


----------



## Janikulus (2. Mai 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Meinst du sowas? Shop ist übrigens sehr zu empfehlen - sehr freundlich und schnell.



ja genau, danke!

@David: sieht super aus, die Gabel passt perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (3. Mai 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Aber sie passt schon wie die Faust auf's Auge!



sehr schön. genau die (atom race?) wäre es bei mir auch geworden


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Mai 2010)

versus schrieb:


> sehr schön. genau die (atom race?) wäre es bei mir auch geworden




recht hat der mann.
ist eine 2002er z2  atom race (hat efc).
die schönste mz ever.
taucht auch äusserst selten irgendwo zum verkauf auf.


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Mai 2010)

hab heut bremsfutter fürs sts bekommen.
nu ist es fast vollständig.
vielleicht kann sich ja einer wegen des xt-umwerfers erbarmen.


----------



## versus (3. Mai 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> hab heut bremsfutter fürs sts bekommen.
> nu ist es fast vollständig.
> vielleicht kann sich ja einer wegen des xt-umwerfers erbarmen.



hmmmm 

auch fein. die kombi kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## Al-Capone (3. Mai 2010)

Ich sehe immer wieder Räder mit Ringle rot,aber keiner mit rotem Ringle Steuersatz?Gefällt euch der Chris King besser?


----------



## versus (3. Mai 2010)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> Ich sehe immer wieder Räder mit Ringle rot,aber keiner mit rotem Ringle Steuersatz?Gefällt euch der Chris King besser?



JA vor allem beim schlanken steuerrohr des xizang. der ringle baut doch sehr breit. beim sts hätte ich da allerdings keine bedenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (7. Mai 2010)

fahre seit heut wieder nen sts traktor der aber mit ner judy dh bestückt ist da die mz beim ölwechsel ist.
man wie hab ich das vermisst.
aber leider nur mit 8 gängen da mir der xt-umwerfer noch fehlt.

helft helft helft.



bilder werden eventuell morgen gemacht wenn der flughafen tempelhof erstmals der berliner bevölkerung zur verfügung gestellt wird.


----------



## Kruko (8. Mai 2010)

Wer Lust auf einen Industrielagersatz hat, kann diesen hier günstig erwerben. So wie es aussieht ist das Paket mit den Bolzen und somit zum Umrüsten zu gebrauchen 

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-9798-LTS-NEE...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item255a8062b1


----------



## Al-Capone (8. Mai 2010)

paßt der den im STS?Da steht nur LTS?


----------



## Kruko (8. Mai 2010)

Lager sind bei LTS und STS identisch. Eventuell muss man das obere Gleitlager drin lassen, da dort ein anderer Bolzen benötigt wird. Habe ich in meinem STS DH auch machen müssen. Ist aber trotzdem eine gewaltige Verbesserung. So wie ich die Beschreibung verstehe ist auch die Trunion mit dabei, welche bei BETD schon allein 56 Euro kostet.

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Umbau. Das eine Gleitlager kann ich verschmerzen, da es eh das Lager ist, welches am wenigsten Schmutz abbekommt.


----------



## salzbrezel (13. Mai 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> :
> aber leider nur mit 8 gängen da mir der xt-umwerfer noch fehlt.
> 
> helft helft helft.



Ist dir die XT Serie wichtig? Wenn dich was Neues nicht stört, kannst du den XT760er Top-Swing Dual Pull mit (ich glaube) 31,8er Schellenadapter montieren.


----------



## Al-Capone (16. Juni 2010)

Muß mal weitermachen...
Welche Länge Lager habt ihr so verbaut in Verbindung mit XTR 950er Kurbeln?Mit oder ohne diese Aluspacer die beiliegen?

Gruß Al-Capone


----------



## bvarnfullagts (17. Juni 2010)

Farking Beautiful?  I finally have a lead on one with low miles.  Have my fingers crossed that the owner will be willing to ship it.


----------



## Al-Capone (19. Juni 2010)

So...habe ja schon einige Zeit überlegt.Kleine Änderung.Die roten Ringle Naben werden nicht verbaut.Möchte unbedingt rote IBIS/MARWI/HÜGI haben für das STS!
Wer also welche hat kann sich gerne melden.Tausch gegen die Ringle möglich.Die anderen auf dem Bild sollen auch weg.Alle 32 Loch bis auf Satz rot links unten,der ist 32/36 Loch
Gesucht wird als zuerst ein roter Satz IBIS/MARWI/HÜGI.Schwarz und silber wird auch gesucht für andere Aufbauten.
Nehme auch einzelne Naben.
Bitte helft... umso schneller werde ich fertig!Lochzahl 32 oder 36 ist mir egal.


----------



## Al-Capone (2. Juli 2010)

Nix zu finden...werden also die Ringle Naben verbaut.
Jemand einen Tip für eine Sattelklemme die man mit Schnellspanner nutzen kann am STS?

Sattel dachte ich an einen weißen Flite  Oder jemand einen anderen Vorschlag?

Gruß Al-Capone


----------



## esp262 (2. Juli 2010)

ich denk mal weiss würd ganz gut zu schwarz passen, aber mit roten anbauteilen, weiss ich nicht?

evt einfach classischen schwarzen flite`?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al-Capone (2. Juli 2010)

habe weiß mal rangehalten...sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus.


----------



## esp262 (2. Juli 2010)

na bild machen


----------



## Al-Capone (3. Juli 2010)




----------



## divergent! (3. Juli 2010)

das teil sieht ja sehr edel aus. das wird ein echter augenschmaus. flite würde ich nicht weiß machen. entweder schwarz ( oder ein evo ) oder gelb wegen der schriftzüge.


----------



## Al-Capone (3. Juli 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> das teil sieht ja sehr edel aus. das wird ein echter augenschmaus. flite würde ich nicht weiß machen. entweder schwarz ( oder ein evo ) oder gelb wegen der schriftzüge.




Gelb ist auch eine gute Idee


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Juli 2010)

Mir gefällt der weisse Sattel garnicht.

Die roten Akzente passen dagegen sehe gut. So mal als Idee: wie wärs wenn Du Dir die Decals vom Rahmen in rot besorgst. Das Gelb sticht ein wenig heraus.


----------



## esp262 (3. Juli 2010)

jau der sattel sieht echt hammer aus, würd an meinem ava besser aussehn

hier wirkt das weiss irgendwie verloren
schwarz oder gelb ist bessere wahl, ich würd glaub ich zu gelb tendieren , nicht nur wegen gt sts aufschrift sondern am dämpfer hitnen ist ja auch noch gelb

wann bist eigentlich mit dem teil fertig

hast ja alle teile soweit oder nicht


----------



## Al-Capone (3. Juli 2010)

weißer Flite mit weißen Reifen würde aber "geil" aussehen 
Rote Decals?Ne!Die originalen bleiben.
Wenn die Laufräder fertig sind geht es ganz schnell.Allerdings hat der Laufradbauer wochenlange Wartezeiten.Und da ich ja noch nach roten Ibis/Hügi/Marwi gesucht hatte hat es sich eh verzögert.Da aber auf die schnelle nix zu finden kommen die Ringle rein.Baue aber nebenbei noch woanders dran


----------



## esp262 (3. Juli 2010)

laufräder baun ist doch easy, kann man doch selbst einspeichen dann kurz in irgendein fahrradladen seines vertrauens und zentriert die anständig



weisse reifen, gibts sowas noch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (3. Juli 2010)

Gegen weiß, für schwarz. Ich denke, mit einem gelben Sattel würde es schon etwas zu "bunt" aussehen. Also: Schwarz.
Aber ansonsten:


----------



## Al-Capone (6. Juli 2010)

Da baue ich auch dran:

















Soll schlicht silber werden Anbauteile.Wobei ich am überlegen bin die Ringle Naben noch mit silbernen Felgen/Speichen passend zu Vorbau,Stütze,Steuersatz fertigmache oder den Hügi Laufradsatz drinlasse.
Verbaut wurden nur neue oder neuwertige Teile.Neuer Dämpfer drin,neue Decals usw.
Maguraleitung muß noch befestigt werden.Gabel eventuell noch Stück kürzen,ebenso Sattelstütze.Griffe fehlen noch.Kette auch...noch ein bißchen was zu tun 
Gabel wird eventuell noch gegen Judy DH älteres Baujahr gewechselt,da hätte ich passend zu den Brakeboostern noch die Brücke für die Gabel dazu.Kann man bei der ja nicht wechseln.Wenn jemand noch solche blauen Reifen von Schwalbe hat her damit.Find die geil...der vordere ist zwar neu.Hat aber Risse im Gummi.Leider nicht fahrbar

Gruß Al-Capone


----------



## divergent! (6. Juli 2010)

das teil wird aber auch geil! die reifen würde ich mir aber überdenken. mir persönlich gefallen die gar nicht.

zu schmal, zu blau.......da würde ich lieber was fettes schwarzes draufknallen.

sonst schick


----------



## Al-Capone (6. Juli 2010)

ja,kommen wohl schwarze rauf.


----------



## versus (15. Juli 2010)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> Gelb ist auch eine gute Idee



gelb hatte ich mal auf den rahmen gesteckt. genauso wie auf diversen anderen rädern. nach einem ersten "gar nicht so schlecht" kam er dann immer wieder runter.

hier ist inzwischen auch wieder ein schwarzer drauf


----------



## Al-Capone (15. Juli 2010)

wird wohl ein schwarzer Sattel werden im STS.Da kommen dann auch die Ringle Naben mit roten Felgen rein.
Im DS kommen silberne Ringle rein mit silbernen Sun Felgen.
Der Hügi Satz aus dem DS kommt wieder woanders rein.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al-Capone (20. August 2010)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> wird wohl ein schwarzer Sattel werden im STS.Da kommen dann auch die Ringle Naben mit roten Felgen rein.
> Im DS kommen silberne Ringle rein mit silbernen Sun Felgen.
> Der Hügi Satz aus dem DS kommt wieder woanders rein.....



Beim DS bin ich mir nicht sicher...den Hügi Laufradsatz drin lassen oder die Ringle + Sun Felgen.Der müßte noch eingespeicht werden,der andere ist ja fertig.Grübel...
Vorschläge?


----------



## Al-Capone (11. September 2010)

Hallo,
lange nix passiert...aber Laufräder jetzt fertig:






Nächste Woche geht es in den Urlaub.Danach wird dann fertig gebaut.

Gruß Al-Capone


----------

